# My network card don´t work!!! [SOLVED]

## el_miki

Hi everybody,

This week I had some troubles with my grub and my kernel...

And today my network card dont want to work!!!

I´ve got kernel 2.6.33-r1 and Ethernet Controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 (e100)

I tried:

modprobe e100

And i get:

FATAL: Error inserting e100 (/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/e100.ko): Invalid module format

then I tried:

insmod -f .../e100.ko

and I get:

insmod: error inserting '...': -1 Unknown symbol in module

I tried to remove /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo-r1/ folder and recompile my kernel but it didn´t work also!!!

Somebody help me?Last edited by el_miki on Fri Apr 23, 2010 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yzg

What is the log file says about this operation?

----------

## el_miki

 *yzg wrote:*   

> What is the log file says about this operation?

 

Sorry but I´m very very newbie...

Where is the log file?

Thanks.

----------

## yzg

The log file is /var/log/messages  or /var/log/everything/current depending on package you choose for syslog.

----------

## el_miki

I found somethig: dmesg

for example:

snd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

snd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

snd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

snd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

snd: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

i2c_core: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

How can i solve?

Thanks.

----------

## yzg

"Invalid module format" problem is usually caused by version mismatch between the module and the kernel.

----------

## yzg

Re-compile the kernel. Do know how to do it?

----------

## el_miki

 *yzg wrote:*   

> Re-compile the kernel. Do know how to do it?

 

I´he just recompiled my kernel, but It didn´t work!!!

I did:

gcc-config list

* gcc-config: Could not locate 'list' in '/etc/env.d/gcc/' !

Is it possible that the version of kernel now was recompiled with a different version of gcc or what???

Rebuild gcc??? or I´m wrong?

Thanks.

----------

## yzg

Did you build and install the kernel?

```

cd  /usr/src/linux

mv  .config   ~

make  mrproper

mv  ~/.config   .

make

make  modules_install

```

mount /boot

```

mount  /boot

cp  /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage   /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

```

edit /boot/grub/menu.lst 

```

title  Gentoo Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 2010-04-10

root   (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda3 udev

```

Note: change the kernel version or the disk according to your setup

----------

## el_miki

Hi, is not possible to use mrproper with genkernel???

Thanks

----------

## yzg

You have to tell me more about your setup.

Please check the running kernel version

```

uname  -r

```

And the version of the e100 module 

```

modinfo  e100

```

----------

## el_miki

Solved, thank you!!!

----------

